# Secondary Diabetes code New for 2009



## Ltoth (Sep 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell me specifically what the new secondary diabetes code is or will be used for?

Thank you for your help.
Lisa


----------



## tsteink1 (Sep 17, 2008)

*secondary diabetes code*

Hi,

I'm attending a lecture on the new ICD9 codes on 9/29/08.  I can look on some websites and get back to you.

Terri


----------



## dmaec (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd use the secondary DM codes if it was "secondary DM". This is a pretty broad category because it includes a wide range of health problems that either damage, injure or cause destruction of the pancreas. The diabetes is not the main illness, it is, as can be postulated from it's name, a secondary condition that results because of the main illness. If it is possible to treat the main illness successfully the diabetes may/will disappear.
Generally speaking the conditions are either hormonal, genetic, malignancies or caused by chemicals or drugs.

My understanding of secondary DM is, (and I quote):

"Secondary diabetes is diabetes caused by another condition or a medical treatment. Dozens of conditions can damage the body’s complex regulation of glucose and insulin levels. For example:

Pancreatitis, cystic fibrosis or hemochromatosis can disrupt pancreas function.

Endocrine disorders such as acromegaly or Cushing’s syndrome may alter the production of hormones.

Certain drugs and chemicals promote insulin resistance or hyperglycemia.

Genetic mutations can interfere with the body’s ability to produce and use the hormones that control glucose.

Unlike most forms of diabetes, secondary diabetes is sometimes temporary. However, some cases of secondary diabetes, such as those resulting from a total pancreatectomy, will be chronic.

Secondary diabetes is similar to other forms of diabetes in its signs and symptoms, as well as its diagnosis. However, the primary condition may mask indicators of secondary diabetes in some cases. Patients who experience possible symptoms of diabetes, such as unexplained weight loss and excessive urination and thirst, are advised to see their physician. The disease is diagnosed with glucose tests.

Treating secondary diabetes involves resolving its cause, if possible. If its cause cannot be resolved, the focus turns to controlling the diabetes. This may involve exercise, diet, insulin therapy and antidiabetic agents"


----------



## mkj2486 (Sep 18, 2008)

The new codes start with 249.  There are many of them. Here they are.

X   249.00   Secondary diabetes mellitus without mention of complication, not stated as uncontrolled, or unspecified  10/01/2008       
X   249.01   Secondary diabetes mellitus without mention of complication, uncontrolled  10/01/2008       

X   249.10   Secondary diabetes mellitus with ketoacidosis, not stated as uncontrolled, or unspecified  10/01/2008       
X   249.11   Secondary diabetes mellitus with ketoacidosis, uncontrolled  10/01/2008       

X   249.20   Secondary diabetes mellitus with hyperosmolarity, not stated as uncontrolled, or unspecified  10/01/2008       
X   249.21   Secondary diabetes mellitus with hyperosmolarity, uncontrolled  10/01/2008       

X   249.30   Secondary diabetes mellitus with other coma , not stated as uncontrolled, or unspecified  10/01/2008       
X   249.31   Secondary diabetes mellitus with other coma , uncontrolled  10/01/2008    

X   249.40   Secondary diabetes mellitus with renal manifestations, not stated as uncontrolled, or unspecified  10/01/2008       
X   249.41   Secondary diabetes mellitus with renal manifestations, uncontrolled  10/01/2008       

X   249.50   Secondary diabetes mellitus with ophthalmic manifestations, not stated as uncontrolled, or unspecified  10/01/2008       
X   249.51   Secondary diabetes mellitus with ophthalmic manifestations, uncontrolled  10/01/2008       

X   249.60   Secondary diabetes mellitus with neurological manifestations, not stated as uncontrolled, or unspecified  10/01/2008       
X   249.61   Secondary diabetes mellitus with neurological manifestations, uncontrolled  10/01/2008       

X   249.70   Secondary diabetes mellitus with peripheral circulatory disorders, not stated as uncontrolled, or unspecified  10/01/2008       
X   249.71   Secondary diabetes mellitus with peripheral circulatory disorders, uncontrolled  10/01/2008       

X   249.80   Secondary diabetes mellitus with other specified manifestations, not stated as uncontrolled, or unspecified  10/01/2008       
X   249.81   Secondary diabetes mellitus with other specified manifestations, uncontrolled  10/01/2008       

X   249.90   Secondary diabetes mellitus with unspecified complication, not stated as uncontrolled, or unspecified  10/01/2008       
X   249.91   Secondary diabetes mellitus with unspecified complication, uncontrolled


----------

